# Discover Pakistan



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hiran Minar by SMBukhari, on Flickr


Lost In Paradise II by SMBukhari, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid, breathtaking photos from Pakistan..... thanks again @Yellow Fever. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lost In Paradise by SMBukhari, on Flickr
Shiger Valley & Braldu River





Smooth by SMBukhari, on Flickr
Sheosar Lake , Deosai


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shangrilla Resorts by SMBukhari, on Flickr


A Moment by SMBukhari, on Flickr
Marala , Sialkot


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Moon Lit Night by SMBukhari, on Flickr
Katpana Sand Dunes , Skardu



In Search Of Fresh Morning by SMBukhari, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

I love this.


Yellow Fever said:


> Shangrilla Resorts by SMBukhari, on Flickr
> 
> 
> A Moment by SMBukhari, on Flickr
> Marala , Sialkot


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Enchanting by SMBukhari, on Flickr
Deosai Plains , Nanga Parbat Is In Background


Delta by SMBukhari, on Flickr
Joining Point Of Braldu River (Coming From Baltoro Glacier-K2) & Mighty Indus River , Shiger


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

bar headed goose by zahoor-salmi, on Flickr


greater flamingo by zahoor-salmi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

mandi bahauddin by FAIRZzz Photography1, on Flickr


canal road by FAIRZzz Photography1, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Punjab kay rang by FAIRZzz Photography1, on Flickr


jamia masjid by FAIRZzz Photography1, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

evening at canal by FAIRZzz Photography1, on Flickr


Pathway to .. by FAIRZzz Photography1, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunset in Lahore by FAIRZzz Photography1, on Flickr


karachi sea view by FAIRZzz Photography1, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful photos as always, thanks YF....can't get over the greater flamingo pic, just so beautiful. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Open Air School by SMBukhari, on Flickr
Traveling through Hindukush mountain range of Baltistan , Pakistan i find this open air school in tough winter, students are studying in tough weather conditions without proper cloths and sweaters due to poverty in region.Local people are mostly formers and didn't afford the basics of life



Jaagran ! by W A R P D R I V E, on Flickr
Jaagran Valley in Kuttan, Tehseel Kundal Shahi, Azad Jammu & Kashmir, Pakistan.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fabio9...Fs-eGZ8QV-eGZjwD-eH6yzm-eH5ZDs-eGZmR6-eH6uwU/


DSC00170a - KARAKUL - lake lac - information -in english -en français by peguiparis, on Flickr
beautiful lake and mountain Mutztagata (7546 m)
just impossible to geotag the place
if you have a good map at home, you'll sure find it 
south of Kashi (Kashgar)
it is located at the border of Tian-Shan, the desert of the Takla-Makan, the Pamir, and the Karakorum
south of Kirghiztan, east of Tadjikistan and Afghanistan
north of Pakistan


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC00159 - KARAKUL - lake lac - information -in english -en français by peguiparis, on Flickr


DSC00148 - KARAKUL - lake lac - information -in english -en français by peguiparis, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mukshpuri peak by Khizar Rajput, on Flickr


DSC00133 - KARAKUL - lake lac - information -in english -en français by peguiparis, on Flickr


----------

